# "Iceman" is Signing off.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

This will be mine last post here.
I have sent a cancellation e-mail to support.
*I'm Gone for good.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> This will be mine last post here.
> I have sent a cancellation e-mail to support.
> *I'm Gone for good.*
> 
> wfg, Hans.


Why? :?

Have I missed something?

quite liked all the speculative posts and pictures... :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Why?????????? Loved your posts also!! :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Maybe he got the sack from Audi for telling too many secrets :roll:

Enjoyed his posts too.

Sad to see you go mate, tell us why.

Graham


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

:? , don't go [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

I understand you.. but wish you won't leave :?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah,
Why are you going Hans? :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Not another long standing member going..

Please don't leave dude, you add character with your posts, who else will post so many different photos...?

Sad sad day   

Come back...


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

can someone tell me why hes gone in such a way?

did he get told of for his sig pic size too?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

bmx said:


> can someone tell me why hes gone in such a way?
> 
> did he get told of for his sig pic size too?


Can't understand the reasons either! :? He seemed very enthousiastic about the forum.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This seem to be a growing trend as the TT Forum user base moves from the true enthusiast forum to a more general "chat" BBS.

Maybe Iceman should post his updates on the other forum?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> This seem to be a growing trend as the TT Forum user base moves from the true enthusiast forum to a more general "chat" BBS.
> 
> Maybe Iceman should post his updates on the other forum?


why has he made such an issue? as if hes unhappy with someone / thing.
saying this is my last post. instead of just not using the forum .... we are missing something here. wheres sherlock ?


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

AFAIK nobody from the TTF mods has sent him anything, so I presume this must be a work/legal problem he is having?!? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I don't know, but if I was a guessing man I would say he got into a bit of bother somewhere down the line :roll: and is covering his tracks...

He obviously enjoys life on here, so I would guess he would (if he hasn't already) signed up as another user :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I quiet liked all the speculation on Hans' posts... sorry to see him go. :?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

this is a good game...

who is now, the old iceman ????????


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Will certainly miss him, always came across as a nice bloke - and will miss the TT2 shots


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

bmx said:


> can someone tell me why hes gone in such a way?
> 
> did he get told of for his sig pic size too?


I wonder who are you referring to? :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> did he get told of for his sig pic size too?


i got told off too


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

[trying to keep this on topic, but feel the need to explain]
Nobody is being 'told off', they are just being asked politely to resize their sigs to the guidelines to make the forum faster to use and easier to read. Nobody is being singled out either as the request is going to loads of people. 

And this has NOTHING to do with Icemans leaving, which has yet to be explained.

Cheers
[/trying to keep this on topic, but feel the need to explain]


----------



## Paras (Jun 6, 2005)

Can I just point something out, the smaller sig size really does make life easier for some. We donâ€™t all have BB. I personally only have internet access via GPRS / EDGE (Bluetooth connect to my laptop) its really bloody expensive to brows this forums due to sig size.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

Paras said:


> Can I just point something out, the smaller sig size really does make life easier for some. We donâ€™t all have BB. I personally only have internet access via GPRS / EDGE (Bluetooth connect to my laptop) its really bloody expensive to brows this forums due to sig size.


Thats why a lot of forums not allow the use of sig pics. :wink:

Jarod.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

would be nice to know why you're going, but take care.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Copyright?...connected with all those pics. :?

Joe


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Paras said:


> Can I just point something out, the smaller sig size really does make life easier for some. We donâ€™t all have BB. I personally only have internet access via GPRS / EDGE (Bluetooth connect to my laptop) its really bloody expensive to brows this forums due to sig size.


Sure, hopefully it will be better now, I can only apologise, most BB users get a bit slap happy and with the proliferation of BB assume everyone has it!

In the balance for pretty presentation and speed sometimes presentation is favoured.

Does anyone know if a particular thread started this for Iceman, I though a few were overly critical of the photo shops he kept presenting, did any of that criticism push him away?

:?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As Richard said: a growing trend?? :?

We are on here since .. ? what ? 5 years ?? Perhaps more ? Are people taking minor issues as an "excuse" to migrate to other forums?? And if so, why ?? What's missing here ?? What pees people off ?? Would be interesting to hear what the people leaving have to say ??


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Agree, sorry to see this bloke go like this. He was pretty thick skinned so I don't think he's gone packing because of the criticism 'coz if that was the case he'd have gone ages ago.

I'll miss his avatar too


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

If you look at his very last post he was talking about some pretty detailed stuff about future engines.

Maybe he gave away too much information? Or information that Audi has n ot yet released?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Whatever happened to freedom of speech!? :?

Anyhow it was all speculation.

Still a real shame to see him go!


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Hans was a central figure on this forum and will be missed.

Good luck to him, I hope he hasn't stepped over the mark and 
got himself in bother.

Maybe he will sign in again under another name?
Let's hops so.

*Tot kijk younger!*


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Iceman said:


> This will be mine last post here.
> I have sent a cancellation e-mail to support.
> *I'm Gone for good.*
> 
> wfg, Hans.


That sounds like he stepped over the mark and someone somewhere (Audi?) has had him for breach of contract or some such, and he's had to go without further comment.

Shame. I rather liked all that TT2 speculation.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

He's requested to be deleted, but Ive asked him why, with no repsonse.

Re the Engines, the Golf GT 1.4 TSI was launched 2 weeks ago, and the engine looks bloody superb (174ps from 1.4 ltr ffs!).

Am digging to find out more...

Jae


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

so long ice may be see you as another member


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I suspect as a result of this thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=527685&highlight=#527685

Either for posting confidential pics, or being fed up with the abuse from V6 TT and others.

Sad to see him go.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

We may have pushed him too far with that thread.

We are all guilty for this [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

itstony said:


> We may have pushed him too far with that thread.
> 
> We are all guilty for this [smiley=behead.gif]


hey ! I stuck up for him..... [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think that thread would have pushed him to leave, he seems pretty relaxed and didn't kick up a fuss.

I have seen worse threads, where people are ripping, and Hans even been bothered by peoples comments.

COME BACK DUDE>

Miss you already


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That thread is almost a month old - doubt it's that.

I think his "corridor" comments were maybe too much for any close onlookers.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Hans has posted as Iceman on a number of forums so it may not be anything directly related to this one.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thats a shame

Just catching up after a weekend.

I agree probably work related.

(why not re register Iceman? and only use from home)


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Shame he had to go. Hope its not legal / work related for the poor guy....

Loved the banter he created too


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

One question, waas Hans definately not the fella who took the spy shots? (Hans G...)?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

he said not.... I thought he was for a while.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

dee said:


> he said not.... I thought he was for a while.


I thought the same... :? maybe thats the connection?

Guess no one has his email address?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jdn said:


> Either for posting confidential pics, or being fed up with the abuse from V6 TT and others.


...just for the record as you named me (!), if you bothered to read the thread you linked properly and actually had some basic sense of humour yourself, you'd see it was all meant in jest of which he took it (and always did) and did actually post design pics as requested (forced maybe :wink: ), although fake... JEEZ!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Calm down.

I did read the thread fully and do have a sens of humour, but it certainly came across that he was given a hard time, and as you say 'forced' to reveal more - perhaps more than he should.

Either way, it is a shame he has signed off, I was impressed by his photoshop skills - although some were more excitable by these than others.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I feel sorry for him if that's why he left. When I did the Audi liason role, I always knew a lot more than I could publish and I got a lot of stick on here for not telling everyone everything. If I had then the information would have dried up and maybe I'd have had to go the same ways as Hans.

Perhaps he made the wrong decisions with his selection of information. :?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Same Iceman aka Hans Zwijnenburg ? .... Hmmm.... as you'll see he last posted there today.

http://www.carspyshots.net/zerouser?cmd=viewprofile&id=3028

http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=15631&page=2


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mayur said:


> Same Iceman aka Hans Zwijnenburg ? .... Hmmm.... as you'll see he last posted there today.
> 
> http://www.carspyshots.net/zerouser?cmd=viewprofile&id=3028
> 
> http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=15631&page=2


That certainly looks like him alright!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

So I guess its something we may have said? :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello Moderator Scotty  , i want you to remember, that a few months ago i put a picture beneath my signature under my post, that you found to big and i had to removed it.
Is was 500 by 150 pixels...

Now look at this page??? V6TT has pictures from a cayman (??? on a TT forum), who are that big, that i can't read the forum without scrolling in both way's ?

seperate rules? :roll:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Iceman, I didnt really know you much but I did like your pictures. Plz come back?


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Whilst I have no idea why Iceman has left the ranks I could hazzard a gues that he was just a little tired of the way some (though only a few) choose to take others to task for seemingly minor misdemeanours? Those few self appreciating comrades really have made it less pleasant on here for one or two people in my humble opinion? :?:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Wak said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > This will be mine last post here.
> ...


Did you not know?Summer holidays are gone and school's back!! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> Whilst I have no idea why Iceman has left the ranks I could hazzard a gues that he was just a little tired of the way some (though only a few) choose to take others to task for seemingly minor misdemeanours? Those few self appreciating comrades really have made it less pleasant on here for one or two people in my humble opinion? :?:


You can hazard that guess, but at least in Iceman's case, I'm betting you're wrong.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

jampott said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst I have no idea why Iceman has left the ranks I could hazzard a gues that he was just a little tired of the way some (though only a few) choose to take others to task for seemingly minor misdemeanours? Those few self appreciating comrades really have made it less pleasant on here for one or two people in my humble opinion? :?:
> ...


Dya know Timmy I reckon you're probably right. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > upiker2005 said:
> ...


And in anycase, his leaving has nothing whatsoever to do with me...


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

jampott said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Perish the thought! All you've ever been is friendly and welcoming to your Peers and brother man Timmy? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > upiker2005 said:
> ...


For the most part, yes. I don't suffer fools though...


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

We have 2 things in common then Timmy. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:



> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Huh You let me drive your car didnt you


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > upiker2005 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

yeah, but have you checked to see if you still have the dust caps on your qs..... 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

While he was gone, I gobbed on his car... 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> While he was gone, I gobbed on his car... 8)


 Dammit i knew i shouldnt have bothered holding my bladder when i almost rammed the police car up the ass


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

jampott said:


> While he was gone, I gobbed on his car... 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That's actually tickled me. Ta. :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > While he was gone, I gobbed on his car... 8)
> ...


Here we go again..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > While he was gone, I gobbed on his car... 8)
> ...


Well i was hoping beings a Fellow LEEK and our leader that Hornster was guarding my car


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Hello Moderator Scotty  , i want you to remember, that a few months ago i put a picture beneath my signature under my post, that you found to big and i had to removed it.
> Is was 500 by 150 pixels...
> 
> Now look at this page??? V6TT has pictures from a cayman (??? on a TT forum), who are that big, that i can't read the forum without scrolling in both way's ?
> ...


Is the last question serious? If I see anyone whose sig is obviously outside the parameters then they are asked to change it. KMP and the other mods do the same. I mention KMP as he even has a thread running about it. Why the hell would their be separate rules? Get you facts right before you start intimating I am unfair in my moderation.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Moderator Scotty  , i want you to remember, that a few months ago i put a picture beneath my signature under my post, that you found to big and i had to removed it.
> ...


I think you will find its broken English scoTTy...... blimey - even the mods are a bit touchy today.... :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Maybe they got wet feet trying to walk on water.......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Solution would be to use 1280x1024 (maybe buying a monitor bigger than 15") instead of 1024x768 or even 800x600


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


What do us paupers using a laptop do :roll: 
I'm scrolling forever!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> I think you will find its broken English scoTTy...... blimey - even the mods are a bit touchy today.... :lol:


Not touchy at all. I log on to see someone apparently suggesting I am biased in my moderation. Just putting the record straight. No more. No less <shrug>


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Make your sig pics as wide as you like - doesn't bother me :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/monitor.jpg

Sorry - couldn't resist showing off my new 30" monitor [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Graham


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Are you trying to compensate for something? :lol:

Nice set up, btw. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

very nice screen!

interesting Ash tray.... :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Are you trying to compensate for something? :lol:
> 
> Nice set up, btw. [smiley=dude.gif]


Yeah - his choice of Home Computers :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Laptop displays have for a long time been able to produce higher resolutions than their desktop based cousins. <15" not a problem for most good lappies to reproduce > 1024x768


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Are you trying to compensate for something? :lol:


Yeah, my friggin poor eyesight 

Graham


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

8) Did your mommy never tell you about these sort of activities?


----------

